# Help needed



## Gazz (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, I have recently moved into a 3rd story flat (2month) and a Pigeon sleeps on the windowsill every night without fail (I call it bob) as soon as it’s starting to get dark he/she's there and away at the crack of dawn.

This bird has a tag on its leg (Red) so i think it may be kept. Just with the winter fast approaching I'm slightly worried about the health of this bird. It does freely fly away on a morning and sometimes see it as I’m leaving for work. Where it sits its shade from the wind and also very hard to access from humans (being a 3rd story flat) the bird doesn’t seem too bothered by humans. I’m aware this has properly been his/her resting place for a lot longer than I have lived there and doesn’t bother me in the slightest just don’t want it to come to any harm.

Any help of advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Gazz

If you can see any letters/numbers on the band then it is probably a strayed racing pigeon. With Bob being there so regularly, it seems unlikely that he has any intent to return home (where he may no longer be welcome anyway). Some homers do learn to live like the feral pigeons, successfully, and some don't do so well when the colder weather comes and pickings get scarcer for many. Unless you can lure him in and are prepared to have a pigeon flatmate, nothing you can do really.


----------



## Gazz (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi John, Thanks for the reply. bob sits right in the corner of the window it’s impossible to view the tag I have tried I'll keep checking as for luring him in I have tried and if i open the window he just flies to the next roof until I close it again I live about 50M from a school I'd imagine from my location (North East) the food properly won’t be an issue I will keep putting bits and pieces out for him. I was aware properly couldn’t do a lot just worried about the birds health.


----------

